# Most már mindent értek.



## Encolpius

Hello, first I thought it is an ordinary sentence, but after asking about it in the Italian forum I got the feeling the Hungarian sentence is idiomatic. Do you have any idea how to translate it into English. Maybe into Italian? Thanks.


----------



## Zsanna

It may be important to know whether it is a written form that you need or a colloquial oral expression.
For the latter my suggestions are: 

-Now I understand everything. /Everything is clear now.

-Ho capito./Tutto chiaro.


----------



## Encolpius

Zsanna said:


> It may be important to know whether it is a written form that you need or a colloquial oral expression.
> For the latter my suggestions are:
> 
> -Now I understand everything. /Everything is clear now.
> 
> -Ho capito./Tutto chiaro.



Hello, the problem is the *már*.  Is it possible to use it? All the comments from other threads  make me feel that only we can use már in that case. What is the function of már in Hungarian in that sentence? Ho già capito tutto would be OK, too. But where to put already in the English sentence!? And where to put adesso/ora? Thanks.


----------



## Zsanna

Ahaaa! I see now what you mean!
I have written a 100 page thesis on is, még and már, so I could tell you a lot about it. (Especially in French...)

I'd say that *már* (= módosítószó) has some "special features" that its foreign equivalents (already or già) don't have. It helps to put an accent on what is the actual case in the present (as opposed to a previous one - a less important aspect in your sentence).

All this is really more the question of actual use of the language than classical grammar... Which means that it belongs to the area where a language learner is obliged to learn the terms as they are because the time of clear-cut rules is over...

However, it is also the time to discover new aspects of your own language, which can also be fun!


----------



## Orreaga

Those little words (is, még and már) have been problematic for me because they appear in unexpected ways from the point of view of English.

Is it proper to say, then, that these words are not strictly adverbial in Hungarian as in English? By calling them _módosítószavak_ are you saying that they also function as non-adverbial modifiers? That would make sense.

How about the sentence: _Most mindent értek._  Is it still correct, if less precise? Is it ungrammatical, or simply not idiomatic?


----------



## gorilla

Orreaga said:


> Those little words (is, még and már) have been problematic for me because they appear in unexpected ways from the point of view of English.
> 
> Is it proper to say, then, that these words are not strictly adverbial in Hungarian as in English? By calling them _módosítószavak_ are you saying that they also function as non-adverbial modifiers? That would make sense.
> 
> How about the sentence: _Most mindent értek._  Is it still correct, if less precise? Is it ungrammatical, or simply not idiomatic?



Hi!

"Már mindent értek"/"Most már mindent értek": Shows that in the past you did not understand everything, as opposed to the present. The one without "most" is more neutral, just stating the situation that you already understand everything. For example, a friend calls on the phone because you asked him to explain something. You say to him that you already understand the thing, you don't need the help any more. The one with "most" can also have a "heureka" feeling, emphasizing that this is the moment that you understood all, but this can also be said in the telephone case I mentioned, because "most már" can almost always mean the same as simply "már".

"Most még mindent értek"/"Még mindent értek":  It would be like, you understand everything now,  but you fear that tomorrow you will forget some of it. Like you study for your  exams, and you still have a week left, and you fear that you will not  understand all of it any more when you do the exam.

"Most mindent értek": Totally possible, but a bit unusual. I feel it would  rather have the meaning of the sentence with "még", but it is not as much emphasized as with the explicit "még". that the distinction of the present is made against the past or the future.

"Már" is a word that creates the atmosphere of things being settled, done for good and finished

"Még" is a word for openness, unnown outcome, unfinished state.

EDIT: To further complicate things, word order can also have meaning.

Some new examples:

"Most már": something is now different than it was in the past. "Most  már éhes vagyok, de egy órája még nem voltam." (I'm hungry now, but an  hour ago I wasn't.)
"Már most": Now already, i.e. it was/would be only expected for the  future. "Már most éhes vagyok, pedig nemrég ettünk." (I'm already hungry  now, although we just ate.) Can also be a somewhat clumsy (or just fast  real life speech) substitute for "most már" meaning, too.

"Most még": something is still going on, but is expected to change in  the future. (The explicit "most" shows that the change is expected to  come soon) "Most még nem vagyok éhes, de lehet, hogy egy óra múlva az  leszek" (I'm not hungry yet, but maybe in an hour I will be."
"Még most (is)": something is still going on, although one would expect  that it has now finished. "Még most is éhes vagyok, pedig az előbb  ettünk." (I'm still hungry, even though we just ate). This construct  must use "is" (too), because it shows how the present state is still  like the past one. (like saying "The present is also like the  past"). It can also be a rare substitute for "most még" (then there is  no need for "is", at least not for this reason).

One must get a feel of these little words and the word order but they  are extremely useful for expressing implied thoughts and are a very  powerful feature of Hungarian (it also makes English slogans and jokes  sometimes hard to translate, because they play on the ambiguous  background implications of English, which in Hungarian can often only be  expressed with either of the clear meanings.)


----------



## Orreaga

Thank you for this very thorough response!


----------



## Zsanna

Just to colour the picture a bit further...



Orreaga said:


> Those little words (is, még and már) have been problematic for me because they appear in unexpected ways from the point of view of English.


It is not surprising. This is why it is a challenge even for a native speaker to try to find rules for their special uses... 
Instead, it's safer to explain why they are needed in a particular case.



Orreaga said:


> Is it proper to say, then, that these words are not strictly adverbial in Hungarian as in English? By calling them _módosítószavak_ are you saying that they also function as non-adverbial modifiers? That would make sense.


The exact term in French was "particule modale" but it may be more important to say that they can express the speaker's relation to his surroundings as far as his 1) feelings 2) temporal situation 3) spatial situation are concerned.
In Hungarian, giving references to the speaker's relation to "reality" around him is probably much more important than in English. (It is the case compared to French - although I could imagine that in French it is the least important out of the 3).



Orreaga said:


> How about the sentence: _Most mindent értek._ Is it still correct, if less precise? Is it ungrammatical, or simply not idiomatic?


First of all, please don't forget that the extra _már_ gives extra information so the sentence should be good even without it. 
However, it means only what it says: _I understand everything at the present moment_. A bit strange like this, isn't it? (Although not impossible.)

It is because the English "now" has an extra meaning (a little bit of the missing _már!_) as opposed to the Hungarian "most" which only indicates the _present moment_. 
But you could say such a sentence meaning e.g. that although now I understand everything, in the next 5 minutes (if you continue to explain such complicated matters) I may not be able to. (But it is not easy to find a natural context for it.) 
In any case, there is nothing wrong with it grammatically.


----------



## francisgranada

Olaszul: _Ormai _capisco tutto.
Angolul: I _just _understand everything (nem egészen pontos).

Mit szóltok?...


----------



## Zsanna

Szia francis és üdvözlünk köreinkben! 

A 3. hozzászólásból kiderült, hogy igazából a _már_ szerepe/használata lenne a fő problémája ennek a topiknak. 

Az _Ormai capisco tutto_ szerintem nagyon jó fordítása a címbeli mondatnak, de érdekes lenne tudni, hogy melyik árnyalatát fejezi ki a _már_-nak, amit az egyszerű Ho capito/Tutto chiaro nem (vagy nem annyira). Ha jól sejtem, az ormai "immár" jelentése húzná alá a mostanra érvényes valóságot?

Az _I just understand everything_ nekem nem tűnik angolul vmi szerencsés mondatnak. Az _I've just understood everything (_vagy_ I've just understood it all)_ talán jobb lenne... - amennyiben pl. kifejezi a jelenben annyira fontosan megjelenő eredményt, ami a _már_ egyik fontos jelentése ebben a mondatban. 
De ezt egy anyanyelvi beszélő tudná véglegesen eldönteni.


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> Szia francis és üdvözlünk köreinkben!
> 
> A 3. hozzászólásból kiderült, hogy igazából a _már_ szerepe/használata lenne a fő problémája ennek a topiknak.
> 
> Az _Ormai capisco tutto_ szerintem nagyon jó fordítása a címbeli mondatnak, de érdekes lenne tudni, hogy melyik árnyalatát fejezi ki a _már_-nak, amit az egyszerű Ho capito/Tutto chiaro nem (vagy nem annyira). Ha jól sejtem, az ormai "immár" jelentése húzná alá a mostanra érvényes valóságot?
> 
> Az _I just understand everything_ nekem nem tűnik angolul vmi szerencsés mondatnak. Az _I've just understood everything (_vagy_ I've just understood it all)_ talán jobb lenne... - amennyiben pl. kifejezi a jelenben annyira fontosan megjelenő eredményt, ami a _már_ egyik fontos jelentése ebben a mondatban.
> De ezt egy anyanyelvi beszélő tudná véglegesen eldönteni.



Sziasztok és köszönöm a szíves fogadtatást . 

1. Az angol fordításom nekem sem tűnik nagyon angolosnak - a "just" szót akartam kiemelni és meghagyni a jelenidőt. Az _I've just understood ... _, ahogy te javaslod, az tényleg jobb, mert t.i. _"éppen megértettem"_ tehát _"most már értem"_. 

2. Az _ormai _szónak _szinte _pontos magyar megfelelője az _"immár"_, de szerintem az _ormai _talán egy leheletnyivel közelebb van a "most már"-hoz, mert összetevői közt ott van a _"_most_" _is (o_rmai_ < _ora _+ _mai_). 

A te szavaidat használva, talán így lehetne fogalmazni: az _ormai _első összetevője (_ora_) húzza alá a mostanra érvényes valóságot, és a második összetevője (_mai_) a továbbiakban is feltételezhető érvényét, amit a "már" fejez ki a magyarban. T.i. nemcsak most, ebben a pillatban értem, hanem "ezentúl, mostantól ..." már érteni fogom.  

3. Az "Immár mindent értek" fordítása is lehet minden bizonnyal _"Ormai capisco tutto", _de lehetne ilyesféle is _"Ecco, addesso capisco tutto"_ vagy _"Ecco, ora ho capito tutto"_. 
(Viszont _"Gia capisco tutto"_ valahogy nem jó, mert a _gia_ inkább azt jelenti hogy "már a múltban", de nincs meg az "azóta már, ezentúl már"-féle értelme. Nem akarok mélyebben belemerülni az olasz szavak elemzésébe, mert nem ide tartozik.)   

Félek, hogy kissé távolodunk az eredeti témától  ..., de amúgy édekes és tanulságos: még az olyan egyszerű szavak, mint a "már" meg a "most", sem fordíthatók le egy az egyben egy más nyelvre.


----------



## Zsanna

Most jutott eszembe, hogy a _már_ használatával nem annyira a jelen pillanat (mint egy pont) érdekes önmagában, hanem a következő ellentét kiemelése: "eddig ez volt, mostantól viszont már más a helyzet" (miközben ez utóbbin van a hangsúly). 

Tehát a határ meghúzása (a "most" kijelölése) fontos ugyan, de összeségében a hangsúly az egész periódusra esik, ami ekkor kezdődött. 
Ez az, amit az _ormai_ olyan jól visszaad akkor talán.


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> Most jutott eszembe, hogy a _már_ használatával nem annyira a jelen pillanat (mint egy pont) érdekes önmagában, hanem a következő ellentét kiemelése: "eddig ez volt, mostantól viszont már más a helyzet" (miközben ez utóbbin van a hangsúly).
> 
> Tehát a határ meghúzása (a "most" kijelölése) fontos ugyan, de összeségében a hangsúly az egész periódusra esik, ami ekkor kezdődött.
> Ez az, amit az _ormai_ olyan jól visszaad akkor talán.



Igen, szerintem is. A "határt" másképpen is kifejezhetjük, pl. "Tegnaptól már mindent értek", tehát ma is értek mindent, de tegnapelőtt még nem értettem...  

Azt hiszem, hogy ami a kérdéses mondatot illeti, talán "most már mindent értünk!"


----------



## gorilla

Sőt, a a nézőpont tologatásával a még és a már is felcserélődhet.

Mindig az a kérdés, hogy _megtörtént-e "a" váltás vagy nem_. Hogy ez a váltás pontosan mi, az a szituációtól függ.

Például egy újságról szólva:

Ez még a tegnapi. -- Még nem történt meg a váltás: csak ezután kerül oda a a polcra/asztalra/frissújság-tárolóba a mai.
Ez már régi. -- Már megtörtént a váltás: régivé vált a cucc, "elöregedett".

Ezt még tegnap vettem. -- Még nem történt meg akkor a tegnapról mára váltás.
Ezt már ma vettem. -- Már megtörtént a napváltás.
Ezt már egy hónapja vettem. -- Már megtörtént a váltás: letelt az egyhónapos határidő.
Ezt még csak egy hónapja vettem, mégis tönkrement. -- Még nem történt meg a váltás: a tönkremenetel elfogadható időpontja még nem érkezett el. Azaz a beszélő szerint egy hónap letelte nem elegendő ahhoz, hogy átlépjünk a "mostmár érthető, ha tönkremegy"-korszakba.


----------

